# Mouse Gun



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Had a poor week, couldn't even kick a single barrel shotgun out of the wood work. Just as it looked like a shut out a guy showed
up to deal on some fishing reels. I took this Berreta Minx in on trade. It is 22 short only. Got 1/2 box shorts on the deal, gun worked
flawlessly. Plonked some cans at about 20'. Cute little gun but not to useful.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I like that gun nice and compact! Where are you getting all these great deals? revolvers semi-auto's


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is SE Ohio, everyone has guns and fishing poles a lot of trading goes on. My work puts me in contact with
a lot of opportunities. In this game you never turn down a gun if you can avoid it. Buy even if it is break even 
deal. Treat old people fairly, you will profit in the end. Be tough as nails when dealing with other gun nuts.
Cabelas has made a hero out of me, when I sell guns for people and get 4 times what they offered. Most
of all do not hesitate, Money talks/ BS Walks.


----------

